# Bugfest 2012! The theme is mantids!



## Rick (Jul 3, 2012)

Bugfest 2012 at the NC Museum of Natural Sciences is 9/15 this year.

I've been bugging them for years to have the theme be mantids and it finally is. As some of you know I have been hosting a mantis booth at this event since 07. It is the first and only all mantis booth. Sady, the museum will only allow me to bring U.S. mantids.

So as usual I am looking for ideas or things you think people might be interested in seeing that is mantid related to have at my booth. I plan on a live mantis feeding every hour this year. I also plan on making a large poster to have up and am looking for ideas as to what to put on it.

I will be needing and and all U.S mantids for display. I kindly ask for donations but I am willing to purchase what I need. I hope to be able to get some of the more unusual/uncommon U.S mantids so if you know of the whereabouts of species like ground mantids please let me know. I'll be starting to gather mantids the first week or so of August.

If you're in NC please visit this event. It is quite a show and attracts thousands. I have been invited to give a speech this year on mantids as well.

This has been the general format for the past years. I want to make it better:


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 3, 2012)

I have 3 Wild caught Stagmo nymphs. 2 brown, 1 green. They are L2/3

Are these ok?


----------



## agent A (Jul 3, 2012)

If u want u can borrow my subadult pair of stagmomantis califronica but I will need them back as they r my only pair

I also have a few tenodera male nymphs


----------



## agent A (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh and I have hatched ooths of stagmomantis Cali and limbo and tenodera and possibly religiosa


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jul 3, 2012)

Wish our museum would have one here,would love to attend one


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2012)

I should have no trouble finding S. carolina, T. sinensis, B. borealis, T. angustipennis, etc. However I would be interested in other Stagmomantis sp. Not going to get any live mantids in until first week of August because I have a vacation coming up.

Also looking for any hatched ooths anyone might have kept.

Thanks!


----------



## agent A (Jul 4, 2012)

Rick said:


> I should have no trouble finding S. carolina, T. sinensis, B. borealis, T. angustipennis, etc. However I would be interested in other Stagmomantis sp. Not going to get any live mantids in until first week of August because I have a vacation coming up.
> 
> Also looking for any hatched ooths anyone might have kept.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a few hatched ooths and in august my stagmo californica will be adults

If I mate them and get some ooths by then I will send them to u


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2012)

agent A said:


> I have a few hatched ooths and in august my stagmo californica will be adults
> 
> If I mate them and get some ooths by then I will send them to u


Ok let me know. I try to only display adults at the even though so if you have any let me know. What kind of hatched ooths do you have? I have a modest collection but plenty I don't have yet. Thanks.


----------



## agent A (Jul 4, 2012)

Rick said:


> Ok let me know. I try to only display adults at the even though so if you have any let me know. What kind of hatched ooths do you have? I have a modest collection but plenty I don't have yet. Thanks.


I have an adult female phyllovates chlorophea and by the fest my stagmomantis californica will be adults

I have hatched stagmomantis limbata and californica ooths and a tenodera sinensis ooth

Pm me for details


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2012)

agent A said:


> I have an adult female phyllovates chlorophea and by the fest my stagmomantis californica will be adults
> 
> I have hatched stagmomantis limbata and californica ooths and a tenodera sinensis ooth
> 
> Pm me for details


I have those ooths. Your chlorophea will probably be dead by the time I need one.


----------



## agent A (Jul 4, 2012)

Rick said:


> I have those ooths. Your chlorophea will probably be dead by the time I need one.


She's only a month into adulthood

U can still borrow a californica adult though


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 5, 2012)

Rick,

Do you think you can make a video of this (when the show starts) and share it to people like me who cant go to it in person?

Just a thought


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 5, 2012)

I can find ground mantids for you Rick. I've seen more than dozens of them in Davis. I'll let you know if I'll be going back there before you start needing the mantids.

And I can get you Iris oratoria and definitely M. religiosa which you haven't mentioned yet.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2012)

MantidLord said:


> I can find ground mantids for you Rick. I've seen more than dozens of them in Davis. I'll let you know if I'll be going back there before you start needing the mantids.
> 
> And I can get you Iris oratoria and definitely M. religiosa which you haven't mentioned yet.


I do not believe there are ground mantids in NY. Maybe you're talking about somewhere else? You're correct, I do need the oratoria and religiosa since we don't have either of those here. Thanks!


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 6, 2012)

Lol, Davis, California is where I mean. Don't know if Davis, New York exists. I'm in California during the summer doing research on Northern California species of mantids and where they are located in the vegetation compared to one another. So I've been going to different places in Northern California and finding mantids. Where I've stumbled across a gold mine of ground mantids.

Here's a picture of one of the many specimens captured for measurements






And the reserve where I find them






I also find the Iris buddies up there in Davis as well, so I'll be sure to get some for you. Good thing you need them in August and not...now because I won't be going up there for a while it seems. As far as M. religiosa, don't worry, I have a whole battalion of those guys. Not to mention I see so many outside now, they're almost like pests. Don't even bother to capture them.

I'll pm you when I go out sampling and I'll be sure to do some collecting (for you, myself and the university).


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2012)

Gotcha. I was confused since you're profile says NY. But you're a lifesaver on those. Only one year did I have a single ground mantis. What species do you have there in the cup? The one I had before was L. minor and he was quite the attraction. I'll start getting the animals in around first part of August probably. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 6, 2012)

They're L. minor as well. And I'm glad to help out. These guys are definitely cool so I'm not surprised they drew some attention.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rick said:


>


I have been there twice!


MantidLord said:


> Lol, Davis, California is where I mean. Don't know if Davis, New York exists. I'm in California during the summer doing research on Northern California species of mantids and where they are located in the vegetation compared to one another. So I've been going to different places in Northern California and finding mantids. Where I've stumbled across a gold mine of ground mantids.
> 
> Here's a picture of one of the many specimens captured for measurements
> 
> ...


Wow, Ground Mantids! That is great!


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks. Those two species will be a great addition.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 17, 2012)

Rick said:


> Bugfest 2012 at the NC Museum of Natural Sciences is 9/15 this year.


Is it the 15th day of the 9th month? My dad said we could maybe go if nothing is going on. I did not expect that LOL! :stuart: I will be very happy to meet you! If I do. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## agent A (Jul 17, 2012)

Rick u were right abt the phyllovates

She died in a fire yesterday &lt;_&lt; 

Maybe u r phsycic

Wat do u predict will become of my californica??


----------



## ismart (Jul 24, 2012)

It looks like i will be attending again this year. Looking forward to your speech.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 24, 2012)

I have some Budwing, Gongy and Idolo ooths if they would work for you, or do they have to be US native?


----------



## ismart (Jul 25, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I have some Budwing, Gongy and Idolo ooths if they would work for you, or do they have to be US native?


I think he can display dead pinned exotic mantids. I think he can also display hatched exotic mantid ooths? Correct me if i'm wrong?


----------



## womantis (Jul 25, 2012)

great thread and what a forum! so nice to see all of the enthusiastic cooperation to help rick! and agent A, you are hilarious!

rick do you have a powerpoint presentation running on the laptop? we did a ppt for my daughter's class last year - if i can dig it up and you think it might be relevant/appropriate for the audience - you are welcome to it


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2012)

I can have any ooths or dead mantids. It is the live ones that must be natives. Looking forward to seeing you again Paul. Now I got more to be nervous about with you watching my speech! Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2012)

womantis said:


> great thread and what a forum! so nice to see all of the enthusiastic cooperation to help rick! and agent A, you are hilarious!
> 
> rick do you have a powerpoint presentation running on the laptop? we did a ppt for my daughter's class last year - if i can dig it up and you think it might be relevant/appropriate for the audience - you are welcome to it


I will have one yes. I need to get working on it! The majority of the visitors to Bugfest are just regular people so my speech will be geared towards people with little to no knowledge of mantids.

Looks like I have the ooths covered with help from another member.


----------



## agent A (Jul 29, 2012)

Do u want an old infertile gongy ooth?? If I don't find a mate for my lonely Cali girl u can have her...


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 29, 2012)

What time will you start and end?


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2012)

agent A said:


> Do u want an old infertile gongy ooth?? If I don't find a mate for my lonely Cali girl u can have her...


I have one already. I have a decent collection already. Going to take a bunch off the hands of another member. Covered as far as ooths go.



happy1892 said:


> What time will you start and end?


Haven't been told as of yet. Thirty minute speech is all I know right now.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 29, 2012)

Rick said:


> I should have no trouble finding S. carolina, T. sinensis, B. borealis, T. angustipennis, etc. However I would be interested in other Stagmomantis sp. Not going to get any live mantids in until first week of August because I have a vacation coming up.
> 
> Also looking for any hatched ooths anyone might have kept.
> 
> Thanks!


Remember on Mantodea.speciesfiles.org and GbIF Mantodea there is no Tenodera angustipennis listed but their is a subspecies Tenodera aridifolia angustipennis listed and I could not find it listed anywhere else.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 29, 2012)

The Tenodera angustipennis Rick mentioned is the Tenodera aridofolia angustipennis. Apparently, as subspecies of Tenodera aridofolia. However here in the states, since the latter isn't found here, most people just shorten it to Tenodera angustipennis. Rick could be specific, but since he's dealing with "non mantid folk", there's no real need.


----------



## ismart (Jul 29, 2012)

Rick said:


> I can have any ooths or dead mantids. It is the live ones that must be natives. Looking forward to seeing you again Paul. Now I got more to be nervous about with you watching my speech! Thanks.


No worries! I won't judge you to harshly. :lol: I'll make sure that little kid comes again that argued with you that a Brunners mantis is really a walking stick. :lol:


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 29, 2012)

MantidLord said:


> The Tenodera angustipennis Rick mentioned is the Tenodera aridofolia angustipennis. Apparently, as subspecies of Tenodera aridofolia. However here in the states, since the latter isn't found here, most people just shorten it to Tenodera angustipennis. Rick could be specific, but since he's dealing with "non mantid folk", there's no real need.


Ummmm... that would make it into a species. If you do not want to be specific but close you should call it Tenodera aridifolia but you know what subspecies it is so why not say what it is? You wrote Tenodera aridofolia, replace the O with and I like Tenodera aridifolia. Well some people might know what you are talking about when you write Tenodera angustipennis but to a person who does not I would write the scientific name which is unique!, I think and I would write the common name Narrow Winged Mantis.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 29, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Ummmm... that would make it into a species. If you do not want to be specific but close you should call it Tenodera aridifolia but you know what subspecies it is so why not say what it is? You wrote Tenodera aridofolia, replace the O with and I like Tenodera aridifolia. Well some people might know what you are talking about when you write Tenodera angustipennis but to a person who does not I would write the scientific name which is unique!, I think and I would write the common name Narrow Winged Mantis.


Sorry for the spelling mistake. I realize shortening it like that would make it a species but what I'm trying to explain is that people for whatever reason spell it that way because only the subspecies is found in the states. Not saying it's right, just saying that's what it is. Not trying to start an argument over something like this, but whether Rick was to say angustipennis, aridifolia or aridifolia angustipennis, I don't think the common person would understand. Besides, if you google Tenodera angustipennis, the full scientific name pops up, where as if you google Tenodera aridifolia, angustipennis wouldn't pop up. But yeah, writing the common name would be easier, especially for North American species, where there's not *too *much overlap withmantis common names so the people can easily find out more info on their own time.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2012)

I know how nomenclature works. The taxonomy with mantids is a bit confusing. I can go to three different sources and find three different names for the same species. Common names will be used with this event, but scientific names will also be present.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 30, 2012)

MantidLord said:


> Sorry for the spelling mistake. I realize shortening it like that would make it a species but what I'm trying to explain is that people for whatever reason spell it that way because only the subspecies is found in the states. Not saying it's right, just saying that's what it is. Not trying to start an argument over something like this, but whether Rick was to say angustipennis, aridifolia or aridifolia angustipennis, I don't think the common person would understand. Besides, if you google Tenodera angustipennis, the full scientific name pops up, where as if you google Tenodera aridifolia, angustipennis wouldn't pop up. But yeah, writing the common name would be easier, especially for North American species, where there's not *too *much overlap withmantis common names so the people can easily find out more info on their own time.


Isn't it because just about everybody thinks it is a species and they do not know that it is a subspecies of Tenodera aridifolia and not because they just do not want to take time to write aridifolia (that is nothing so it would not make sense)? It is only Wikipedia that shows up on Google search with the name. I changed it recently from Tenodera angustipennis to Tenodera aridifolia angustipennis. All the other places on the Google search list it as a species so I think they think it is a species and not a subspecies of Tenodera aridifolia.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2012)

If you guys want to discuss nomenclature please make a new thread.


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok here is a list of most of the U.S mantids. The ones I have marked 'local' I can find locally in the wild. I am looking for any leads on those species that haven't already been mentioned in this thread. Looks like I have the L. minor covered as well as a couple others. Is anybody keeping G. grisea or either of the unicorn mantids? Both were common not long ago.

Stagmomantis limbata

Stagmomantis carolina (local)

Tenodora angustipennis (local)

Mantis religiosa

Brunneria borealis (local)

Thesprotia graminis

Tenodera Sinensis (local)

Pseudovates arizonae

Iris oratoria

Stagmomantis floridensis

Gonatista grisea

Litaneutria minor

Phyllovates chlorophaea

Oligonicella scudderi

Mantoida maya


----------



## ismart (Aug 2, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, Will there be any other forum members attending this event? It's always nice to meet fellow hobbyist?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 2, 2012)

I would love to go, but I'm way up in Michigan and my work won't allow me even though I'm self employed, all work and no play makes....blah blah blah, really wish I could though? Meeting Rick, Paul and some others would be cool beans!


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2012)

ismart said:


> Just out of curiosity, Will there be any other forum members attending this event? It's always nice to meet fellow hobbyist?


Hey Paul,

Not that I know of. I haven't heard from Andrew in a long time.

So does anyone know where some G. grisea is located?


----------



## agent A (Aug 3, 2012)

Rick said:


> So does anyone know where some G. grisea is located?


Common in Florida


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2012)

agent A said:


> Common in Florida


I knew somebody was going to do that. This place.......

Ok then, who's keeping them?


----------



## agent A (Aug 3, 2012)

Rick said:


> I knew somebody was going to do that. This place.......
> 
> Ok then, who's keeping them?


Hibiscusmile might be...


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2012)

agent A said:


> Hibiscusmile might be...


Nope. I may have trouble yet again getting certain species that were once very common.


----------



## agent A (Aug 4, 2012)

Rick said:


> Nope. I may have trouble yet again getting certain species that were once very common.


Well they can't be extinct

Chase lives in Florida, maybe he can catch u a few

By the way I have a tenodera female with an orange spot between the claws

Does that make it angistopennis??


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2012)

agent A said:


> Well they can't be extinct
> 
> Chase lives in Florida, maybe he can catch u a few
> 
> ...


Yes. The spot is in the 'armpit'. You will also notice it is smaller and the flying wings are different in shape and color. Did you find it locally? Their ooths look entirely different.


----------



## agent A (Aug 4, 2012)

Rick said:


> Yes. The spot is in the 'armpit'. You will also notice it is smaller and the flying wings are different in shape and color. Did you find it locally? Their ooths look entirely different.


it was found in maryland


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2012)

I am looking for the mantids now.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 8, 2012)

Wish I could go but spent all my convention money on Dragon Con and Fright Fest!!


----------



## agent A (Aug 8, 2012)

Rick said:


> I am looking for the mantids now.


well i was gonna offer u my STAGMOMANTIS CALIFORNICA female but for some reason i can't pm u :whistling:


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2012)

agent A said:


> well i was gonna offer u my STAGMOMANTIS CALIFORNICA female but for some reason i can't pm u :whistling:


Try again. There must have been an error...


----------



## agent A (Aug 9, 2012)

Rick said:


> Try again. There must have been an error...


lol ok i will


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2012)

They have the website updated now. Check it out below. Looks like I will be on the second floor this year. They also have my presentation showing at 4 pm. If you're in the Raleigh, NC area please stop by for this event. You will not be disappointed I can assure you.

http://bugfest.org/index.html


----------



## agent A (Aug 26, 2012)

Sponsored by terminix?? Oh god I hope my Cali female doesn't get sprayed with pesticide


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2012)

agent A said:


> Sponsored by terminix?? Oh god I hope my Cali female doesn't get sprayed with pesticide


They sponsor it every year.


----------



## agent A (Aug 26, 2012)

Rick said:


> They sponsor it every year.


They don't spray pesticide during it right?? I assume no but just making sure lol

Be sure to take lots of pics


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2012)

agent A said:


> They don't spray pesticide during it right?? I assume no but just making sure lol
> 
> Be sure to take lots of pics


Uh no.


----------



## CoolMantid (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow. yes. Please take pictures


----------



## aNisip (Aug 26, 2012)

I live in Florida and used to keep G grisea...next weekend is a long weekend so I will go look for some then, but no guarantees...they are hard little buggers to find


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> I live in Florida and used to keep G grisea...next weekend is a long weekend so I will go look for some then, but no guarantees...they are hard little buggers to find


I should have a line on them as well as the others. Waiting to her back from the guy though. I hear tree trunks at night is the key.


----------



## Rick (Sep 8, 2012)

One week!! If you're near Raleigh, NC please come visit. I'll be in the Nature Resource Center. I have quite a display this year. Ooths, live and preserved mantids, books, magazines, posters, etc.


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2012)

how r the calis holding up??


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2012)

agent A said:


> how r the calis holding up??


Deader than a doornail as the saying goes. nline2long:


----------



## Orin (Sep 9, 2012)

I had a few native things from my bugfest I hoped would make it for yours but they've all gone the way of the doornail. The only thing I have of any possible use are a few invertebrate magazines with mantids on the cover but you may already have those.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 9, 2012)

Rick said:


> Deader than a doornail as the saying goes. nline2long:


Did they at least produce an ooth?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 9, 2012)

Were they shipped as live specimens?


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2012)

Orin said:


> I had a few native things from my bugfest I hoped would make it for yours but they've all gone the way of the doornail. The only thing I have of any possible use are a few invertebrate magazines with mantids on the cover but you may already have those.


I was going to ask you. I thought I had several, but the only one I have contains the article by Ray Dryer on R. stalli. I'll gladly take the others. Let me know the details. Gotta have them before Friday this week. Thanks.



MantidLord said:


> Did they at least produce an ooth?


Yes. Two. I'll get em out to you guys soon.


----------



## agent A (Sep 9, 2012)

Rick said:


> Deader than a doornail as the saying goes. nline2long:


so sorry to hear

maybe it was something she ate  



MantidLord said:


> Did they at least produce an ooth?


2, one for each of us, i wish she made more so rick and rebecca could have some, but there will be a new generation soon enough



sinensispsyched said:


> Were they shipped as live specimens?


they were very much alive when sent out



Rick said:


> I was going to ask you. I thought I had several, but the only one I have contains the article by Ray Dryer on R. stalli. I'll gladly take the others. Let me know the details. Gotta have them before Friday this week. Thanks.
> 
> Yes. Two. I'll get em out to you guys soon.


i need info on rhombo stali

mine r almost all female and growin rapidly, sometimes molting every 5 days

when the ooth's nymphs grow up and reproduce i'll be sure to get an ooth or 2 out to u

i have an old hatched cali ooth if u want it...


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2012)

I could have used the cali ooth. the ooth display is already done though. I'd have to tear it all apart to add another one.


----------



## Orin (Sep 10, 2012)

I dug out Vol. 6, 4 and Vol. 8, 2 and came across a few X-nism mantis prints. I'll get them out first class today.


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Orin.


----------



## dmina (Aug 10, 2014)

Is there a bugfest 2014?

or do we start a new thread?


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2014)

dmina said:


> Is there a bugfest 2014?
> 
> or do we start a new thread?


Yes. I'll start a thread soon like I always do.


----------



## dmina (Aug 11, 2014)

oops... sorry.. didn't want to step on any toes... I was just reading this.. and wondered if it was still going on...

Sorry...


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2014)

dmina said:


> oops... sorry.. didn't want to step on any toes... I was just reading this.. and wondered if it was still going on...
> 
> Sorry...


You didn't. :clown:


----------

